# whizzers and parts copake



## whizzerbug (Apr 14, 2018)

im thinking on going to the swapmeet on Friday,depends if my friend wants to come,anyway I have 3 projects and parts to sell, the pacemaker is 90% done needs fenders a new front rim as the one on there is pretty rusty,has heavy duty lobdel 120 ga, bendix k front hub new departure on rear.repro front fork works fantastic,rebuilt j enjine, the green Schwinn is a dx comes with a rebuilt H motor and used carb and a few extra parts,the sportsman frame is a project someone must have used it with a motor other than a whizzer as it have extra welds all over and some rust pitting,front fork triple tree,,,,if I go I will be bring whatever Schwinn and whizzer parts to sell buy trade, if I don't make it im 3 hrs south and you can stop buy and take a look as I have 3 more whizzers including an all original  1950 pacemaker not cheap


----------

